# iBook d'occaz' vraiment pas cher regonflé à bloc!



## Lupin sansei (17 Octobre 2003)

bonjour,

Voilà  un collègue de Thèse nippon a un iBook  12" 500 640Mo de ram, airport, 20Go dont l'écran pose problème des qu'il est ouvert à plus de 45°: le retroéclairage coupe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





il est pas bien bricoleur apparement et il a acheté un powerbook 12".

A froid, je lui demande si il le vend et combien, il me dit 30 000 - 40 000 yens (235-314 euros) 
évidement je vais essayer de l'avoir pour 30 000 yens, au pire 35 000 en argumentant sur son écran HS.

Si la transaction se fait, je lui fait une petite révision des 100 000 graissage vidange  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- d'abord changer le fil ou les fils qui ont cassé au niveau de la charnière
- puis changement de disque dur pour un model silencieux et de plus grande capacité. ou peut être un disque plus rapide aussi, on verra, pas trop envie de dépenser....
- enfin overclock  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bus 66Mhz@100Mhz &amp; 500@600 histoire de le reveiller un peu.

voilà, je vous tiendrai au courant de la suite des opérations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si ça interesse quelqu'un évidement   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais je suis content parce que j'ai toujours été tres attiré par les iBook ice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Je les trouve plus joli que les nouveaux  

voili voilo


----------



## Onra (18 Octobre 2003)

Pour l'histoire des fils tu regarder  là et sinon pour démonter l'iBook, la première étape qui consiste à enlever la coque inférieur est très délicate et necessite un outil spécial. Pour ma part j'utilise une enveloppe blister rigide. En plastique transparent, légèrement plus fin qu'une carte de crédit ou téléphonique, il permet de rentrer facilement dans la jointure sans altérer la coque de l'iBook comme le ferait un tournevis ou un objet métallique.

Bon courage !


----------



## Lupin sansei (18 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'histoire des fils tu regarder  là et sinon pour démonter l'iBook, la première étape qui consiste à enlever la coque inférieur est très délicate et necessite un outil spécial. Pour ma part j'utilise une enveloppe blister rigide. En plastique transparent, légèrement plus fin qu'une carte de crédit ou téléphonique, il permet de rentrer facilement dans la jointure sans altérer la coque de l'iBook comme le ferait un tournevis ou un objet métallique.
> 
> Bon courage !



bon conseil. je pense avoir ce truc en plastique, rigide et fin. 

alors tout a l'heurem, j'ai demande au gars pour savoir combien il le vendait finalement 30 000 ou 40 000 yens, sans rien suggerer biensur et j'ai ete bien inspire puisqu'il m'a dit 5000 yens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mon japonais n'etant pas parfait, au debut j'ai cru qu'il parlait du devis pour le reparer mais je me suis fait expliquer 2 fois pour etre sur...

5000 yens, ca fait 300 francs.... le iBouc 500..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais bon, il est pas encore dans mon sac alors restons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jusqu'a lundi.... ca va etre dur!


----------



## gwena (18 Octobre 2003)

quoi 300francs?????!!!!!!!!
mais c pas possible revend le moi 600fr!!! allez pour un pauvre n'étudiant


----------



## ederntal (18 Octobre 2003)

gwena a dit:
			
		

> quoi 300francs?????!!!!!!!!
> mais c pas possible revend le moi 600fr!!! allez pour un pauvre n'étudiant



non euros mais c'est pas cher quand même


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2003)

Lance-toi dans l'import ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2003)

p'tite question pas trop indiscrete je l'espere, . tu fais quoi comme etude au jap ?


----------



## Lupin sansei (18 Octobre 2003)

gwena a dit:
			
		

> quoi 300francs?????!!!!!!!!
> mais c pas possible revend le moi 600fr!!! allez pour un pauvre n'étudiant



alors je le repete: le retroeclairage est defectueux et il va falloir intervenir. en plus il ne me l'a pas encore vendu. Lundi, d'ici la il peut changer d'avis.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> non euros mais c'est pas cher quand même


non, il s'agit bien de FRANCS (l'euro est encore une monnaie abstraite pour moi..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
il m'a dit 5000 yens soit 39 euros environ.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> tu fais quoi comme etude au jap ?



[mode chiant] une these portant sur l'etude d'organismes marins qui permetteraient de mesurer la pollution en metaux lourds [/mode chiant]


----------



## gwena (19 Octobre 2003)

truc de fou ta thèse!!
sinon mais c un malade 300 fr!!???
j'en reviens pas, une seule pièce de cette ordi vaut déjà 300fr!!!


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2003)

gwena a dit:
			
		

> quoi 300francs?????!!!!!!!!
> mais c pas possible revend le moi 600fr!!! allez pour un pauvre n'étudiant



il est un peu loin de toi


----------



## decoris (19 Octobre 2003)

il est vraiment fou ce jap!


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2003)

il n'y fait que ces études


----------



## decoris (19 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il n'y fait que ces études


celui qui vend l'ibook, pas notre ami qui l'achète! (qui visiblement n'est pas japonnais...)


----------



## Lupin sansei (20 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> (qui visiblement n'est pas japonnais...)



non effectivement, je ne suis pas (encore) japonais.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon tout ça pour dire que le week end ne l'a pas fait changer d'avis. Il me l'a vendu ce matin pour 5000 yens, soit exactement 39.31 euros  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




état des lieux: iBook 500 650Mo de ram (512 certifiée 133 Mhz, je sens qu'elle va finir dans le powerbook celle là). carte airport 20Go de disque. lecteur DVD/graveur (je ne sais pas si il marche encore)

Ce soir il passe sur le billard:

-diagnostic et réparation de l'écran
- puis overclock
- puis changement du DD

je sais pas si je fais tout ce soir....


----------



## Onra (20 Octobre 2003)

Fais attention à ne pas coincer le cable airport en remontant la coque de l'iBook...


----------



## Lupin sansei (21 Octobre 2003)

Je suis passé au magasin d'éléctronique pour faire le plein et au passage, j'en ai eu pour plus cher d'ordinateur: 9000 yens

Hier soir j'ai passé la soirée à désosser la bête.


l'écran: 
le démontage du capot: galère!!!! entre les clefs Allen qui sont pas de taille standard et le capot qui rechinger à s'enlever..... j'y suis arrivé mais il y a qques petites marques quand même dans les plastique.  En plus il y a de la graisse sur la charnière que l'on retrouve aussitôt sur le blanc neige de la coque... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur les 6 fils du rétro éclairage, 4 étaient rompus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 j'ai remplacé les 6 par des fils sensiblement plus gros. j'ai eu qques problèmes à tous les faire passer par le même chemin mais ça y est. Ils sont assez sérrés à la charnière. Bien que plus gros, il y aura peut être plus de contrainte et ils pourront encore se couper.
Bref, si ça recasse, je prendrai des cables que l'on utilise en modélisme avec des minifiches. Si ils pêtent, il n'y aura qu'à démonter, débrancher le cable et en remettre un autre. ça sera plus pratique que de souder de petits brins qui dépassent de peu de l'écran.

L'overclock:
bon évidement, 500@600 66@100. J'ai fait ça ce mardi matin. pas trop de souci. j'ai fait un essai. La machine boote bien et le chargement s'effectue correctement. Mais je n'ai fait l'essai que sur 30 secondes parce que le radiateur n'était pas en place et en posant le doigt on sentait déjà l'élévation de temperature.

*Remarque importante*  pour les overclocker. Je me suis apreçu qu'il n'était pas necessaire de tordre de tube de refroidissement. En fait il est soudé à bloc d'alu au niveau de la charnière. Ce bloc et son cache en plastique blanc (avec les fentes d'aération) se dévissent tres simplement et apres c'est tout l'ensemble plaque processeur+tube+radiateur arriere qui s'en vont.  

ce soir je remonte le radiateur et la feuille d'alu de la partie inferieur avec de la pate thermique. et je ferai un essai plus poussé de l'overclock en  installant OS X sur le nouveau dur.

 je vais donc également changer le DD ce soir pour le DD 30Go d'origine de mon powerbook. on verra plus tard pour un 5400 tours..

la suite ce soir ou demain


----------



## Onra (22 Octobre 2003)

Lupin sansei a dit:
			
		

> l'écran:
> le démontage du capot: galère!!!! entre les clefs Allen qui sont pas de taille standard et le capot qui rechinger à s'enlever.....



Si si, c'est une clé standard qui fonctionne... encore faut-il avoir la bonne. Je suis aller exprès en acheter une avant de démonter mon écran pour m'apercevoir que mon pbm airport était ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand au capot, j'ai été confronté au même pbm. Comme j'avais du temps je n'ai pas forcé... j'ai cherché... encore cherché... et j'ai trouvé le truc. Il est juste clipsé. En fait, sans les vis le capot tient très bien !

Bon courage pour la suite en tout cas


----------



## Lupin sansei (23 Octobre 2003)

bon ayé j'ai réussi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










alors j'ai du recommencer la réparation de l'écran parce que les fils étaient finalement trop gros et j'en a coinci un en remontant le capot inferieur: l'écran était redevenu noir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










alors j'ai tout redémonté..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ça c'est fait plus rapidement et facilement que la première fois. Mais je signe et persiste, les vis à clef Allen ne sont pas standard (et ce n'est pas du torx). j'ai acheté 3 jeux différents de 10 clefs et il n'y en a pas une qui correspond parfaitement..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je ne les ai pas remise en place en attendant de trouver d'autres vis de même taille.
Pour la seconde réparation, j'ai fait les choses en grands. j'ai enlvé le capot métallique qui protège la dalle. Comma ça on peut facilement débracher les cables et faire des soudures propres qui resteront cachées dans l'écran. Le cable est une nappe dont je n'ai gardé que 6 fils. ça va parfaitement. 
J'ai aussi enlevé le cache blanc situé entre les charnières, c'est lui qui est responsable de la coupure des fils. De plus le radiateur est mieux refoirdit.

la machine est stable et n'est pas trop chaude, par contre la batterie est déjà bien entamée et elle a fuit. bonne pour la casse.

le hack du firmware fonctionne et os x affiche 600Mhz et un bus de 100

coût total de l'opération: iBook + outils = 15 000 yens juste soit 117 euros


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Si si, c'est une clé standard qui fonctionne



les fabricants mettent rarement des pas de vis standard, pour quelle raison ? juste pour que ça laisse des marques sur les vis quand on essais de les démonter


----------



## maje (23 Octobre 2003)

Ben voila, j'ai un iBook 500 que je revent 40Euros.






 non non c'est une blague.

Par contre il a aussi des problemes d'ecran, alors il faudrait que je le repare.
Je pensais qu'il fallait changer tout le bloc d'alim de l'ecran (LCD screen inverter), mais apparament c'est peut-etre juste un probleme de fil.

Et pourquoi pas l'overclocker... Ca reste stable pour le moment? Par contre, vu la taille des resistances,.. galere. Tu avais quoi comme fer a souder?

Faut aussi que je change le lecteur optique, tant qu'a faire autant y mettre un Combo.

On trouve ca ou en france ces pieces?


----------



## Lupin sansei (24 Octobre 2003)

Pour ton ecran, si c'est juste un probleme de retroeclairage, il s'agit d'un ou plusieurs fils coupes. et comme ils sont maintenus dans une gaine, il arrive periodiquement que le contact de retablisse.

ce que je peux te conseiller si tu te lance dans la reparation c'est de debrancher la nappe d'alimentation aux 2 extremites pour operer confortablement loin de la carcasse.

et fait tes soudures assez hautes pour qu'elles restent sous le capot de l'ecran et pas haut niveau de la charniere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





l'overclock c'est pas la mer a boire. il faut un fer 15w avec une panne en pointe et un pince assez fine pour tenir une resistance.

j'ai eu plus de problemes a retirer les capots que faire les soudures....


----------



## Onra (24 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les fabricants mettent rarement des pas de vis standard, pour quelle raison ? juste pour que ça laisse des marques sur les vis quand on essais de les démonter



C'est bien une remarque de bricoleur du dimanche ça. Il faut vraiment un outils très très spécial pour ne pas le trouver. Bien sûr, si tu achète tes jeux de clefs chez le carrouf du coin made in taïwan, alors tu ne sais pas encore ce que c'est que de vrai outils.

Bizarre... je croyais que tu travaillais dans un centre de maintenance Apple ?








PS: J'allais oublier, tout est normalisé même si certaines vis ou boulons ne sont pas ceux que tu as l'habitude de voir dans ton quotidien. On a juste un peu trop tendance à appeler ceux que l'on utilise le plus fréquemment "standard".


----------



## Lupin sansei (24 Octobre 2003)

maje a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas l'overclocker... Ca reste stable pour le moment?



juste pour finir sur l'overclock, si tu te lances dedans, ne tords pas le tube de refroidissement comme c'est indiqué dans les divers pas à pas. Le radiateur à l'arrière se démonte en retirant 2 vis, c'est tres simple, et l'ensemble tuyau + radiateur viennent.

pour ce qui est de la stabilité, je n'ai eu aucun problème sur ma machine. j'ai ajouté de la pate thermique artic silver pour favoriser la dissipation


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien une remarque de bricoleur du dimanche ça. Il faut vraiment un outils très très spécial pour ne pas le trouver. Bien sûr, si tu achète tes jeux de clefs chez le carrouf du coin made in taïwan, alors tu ne sais pas encore ce que c'est que de vrai outils.




Powered by facom


----------



## decoris (9 Novembre 2003)

j'ai une question à vous poser : 

je possède un ibook 500 DVD+Graveur, DD 40Go, 384Mo de ram, avec une batterie qui tient 30min (plus panther, et tous les logiciels dont on a besoin a l'unif : matlab, mathematica, itexmac, office, etc...)

un copain serait intéressé de me le racheter, combien vous penser que je peux lui vendre sans l'arnaquer, ni lui ni moi!!

je pensais à environ 700, 750 euros... correct?


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (9 Novembre 2003)

Tu plaisantes?

L'ibook 800 g4 est à 1100 en offre éduc !
je pense 500/600 au grand max


----------



## florentdesvosges (10 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une question à vous poser :
> 
> je possède un ibook 500 DVD+Graveur, DD 40Go, 384Mo de ram, avec une batterie qui tient 30min (plus panther, et tous les logiciels dont on a besoin a l'unif : matlab, mathematica, itexmac, office, etc...)
> 
> ...



vu le prix des des logiciels, cela devrait faire beaucoup plus cher ...  sauf si tu ne les as pas acheté, dans quel cas, ils ne peuvent pas constituer un argument valable ("arnaque", tu disais ?).

Mon iBook (voir config en signature) qui a une batterie en parfait état (3h30) et pas une seule rayure, et quelques accessoires (cable vidéo ...), je l'ai acheté il y a un mois pour 750 euros.

Tu peux toujours faire un devis sur  Argus mac


----------



## decoris (10 Novembre 2003)

les logiciels sont ceux de l'unif, ont les a pour un peu près 25 à 30 euros (légals, donc... sauf office mais bon...)

bon plutot dans les environ de 700 alors (qd même DD 40, 384ram, combo, etc...)

ok, on verra...


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> bon plutot dans les environ de 700 alors (qd même DD 40, 384ram, combo, etc...)



c'est un prix qui me semble plus juste, en tout cas pour un ami


----------



## azerty (11 Novembre 2003)

...arf, les "prix d'ami"...ça fait tjs marrer, ça...


----------



## maje (15 Novembre 2003)

Bon j'ai passe bien 10 heures a reparer un iBook, a me battre contre deux vis recalcitrante dont une de l'ecran qui n'a jamais cedee, il a fallu scier le plastique. Pourtant j'avais les bons outils. Apparament, le centre de reparation Apple avait deja abime les vis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Bon enfin, maintenant l'ecran marche nickel (c'etait un fil rouge qui etait casse).


----------



## Lupin sansei (15 Novembre 2003)

maje a dit:
			
		

> deux vis recalcitrante dont une de l'ecran qui n'a jamais cedee, il a fallu scier le plastique.



Félicitation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais tu as scié le plastique?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



est ce que tu as changé tous les fils? c'est ce que j'ai fait. enfin, il y en avait 4 de cassé quand même. perso, je n'ai pas remis les  vis de l'écran, en attendant d'en trouver des standards. et ça tient bien comme ça. 

est ce que tu l'as overclocké?


----------



## bb19 (19 Novembre 2003)

Non non, le tarif est de 122 euros avec un HD de 40 Go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu peux peut être en tirer 130 euros si tu veux offrir un café à ton ami s'il achète ta machine


----------



## melaure (20 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Tu plaisantes?
> 
> L'ibook 800 g4 est à 1100 en offre éduc !
> je pense 500/600 au grand max



Je pense que dans leurs config d'origine, les iBooks G3 donnent 1 Mhz = 1 euros ...


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que dans leurs config d'origine, les iBooks G3 donnent 1 Mhz = 1 euros ...



il faut quand même prendre en compte d'autres choses que les Mhz ! La ram et l'état de la batterie influent beaucoup sur le prix


----------



## melaure (20 Novembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> il faut quand même prendre en compte d'autres choses que les Mhz ! La ram et l'état de la batterie influent beaucoup sur le prix



C'est pour ça que j'ai dit config d'origine. Après c'est en fonction de ce qui a été ajouté ...


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que j'ai dit config d'origine. Après c'est en fonction de ce qui a été ajouté ...



ok, j'ai lu un peu trop vite


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

huummmm

ca fait cher payer le Mhz... et tu ne tiens pas compte des differences, tel le changement de la frquence du bus, de la carte graph, etc...


----------



## decoris (20 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que dans leurs config d'origine, les iBooks G3 donnent 1 Mhz = 1 euros ...



là c'est franchement exagéré... la puissance n'est pas un tout! mon ibook est largement assez puissant pour l'utilisation universitaire : mail+web+matlab+latex....
ces logiciels n'ont pas besoin d'un BiG5... depuis, il reste très petit, très solide, il a un DD de 40 et 384 de ram...
en en discutant avec plusieurs, ils trouvaient ça un bon prix 700 euros!

et puis je te signale qd même qu'entre un ibook 500 CD et un ibook 500 combo, ya une différence...

enfin bref...


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et puis je te signale qd même qu'entre un ibook 500 CD et un ibook 500 combo, ya une différence...



la règle euros/Mhz te donne le prix de base, après tu réajustes en fonction du lecteur, de la batterie, de la ram et du HD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas à 700 euros, ce n'est pas moi qui vais te l'acheter ton iBook à 10 mn d'autonomie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si tu trouves un acheteur à ce prix, fonce !


----------



## melaure (20 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> là c'est franchement exagéré... la puissance n'est pas un tout! mon ibook est largement assez puissant pour l'utilisation universitaire : mail+web+matlab+latex....
> ces logiciels n'ont pas besoin d'un BiG5... depuis, il reste très petit, très solide, il a un DD de 40 et 384 de ram...
> en en discutant avec plusieurs, ils trouvaient ça un bon prix 700 euros!
> 
> ...



Certes mais à ce prix on dois trouver un 600 voir 700 nettement plus intéressant. Le fait que ton iBook n'ait pas une radéon est un handicap majeur. Je dois trouver un portable à 700-800 euros et je veux une machine un peu plus puissante que le 500 ... Je préfèrerais une machine dépouillée que j'upgraderais plus tard ...


----------



## bb19 (20 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Ds la mesure où le G3 est obsolète (non plus techniquement mais commercialement), son prix de vente en occaz ne pt être élevé et 1mhz en état neuf à 1 euro ça me smeble cher. Son prix c prix de destockage - 40 % en état neuf (mais d'occasion évidemment) soit 6-700 euros.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

et moi je fais quoi ???
je vends mon ibook maintenant pour l'ibook G4... ou 'atttends encore 1 ans ( je n'imagine meme plus le prix de mon ibook dans 1 ans) pour m'acheter un alu


----------



## bb19 (20 Novembre 2003)

Hi,

Si ta machine te satisfait encore au niveau de ton utilisation pourquoi veux-tu la changer ?
En fait, demandes toi pourquoi tu la changes et si la Valeur ajoutée justifie l'investissement bascule.
Si tu décides d'attendre, ne penses pas à la revente de ton actuel ibook et garde le dans un coin chez toi, tu vas le revendre une bouchée de pain alors qu'il te sera encore très utile. 
Mon avis: Attendre pour un pb 12" qui d'ici 1 an aura largement évolué, pt-être un G5 est une bonne idée, le gain entre ton actuel et le nouveau ibook G4 est marginal.


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> le gain entre ton actuel et le nouveau ibook G4 est marginal.



je pense qu'il y a une très grosse différence de perfs entre l'actuel iBook G4 et celui qui est le sien (surtout c'est si c'est le premier 600 avec 8 mo de Vram).
Après, si cela lui suffit, il n'y a pas de raisons d'en changer


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> (surtout c'est si c'est le premier 600 avec 8 mo de Vram).



 si c'est le premier 600 avec 8mo de ram  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








enfin... pour l'instant, il me permet de faire l'essentiel...


----------



## bb19 (20 Novembre 2003)

Le G3 600 était équipé d'une carte graphique 8 Mo comme les coquillages ? Je pensais qu'ils étaient à 16.
Enfin le pb est le même si pour l'utilisation que tu fais, ton ordi est ok, il n'y a aucune raison de changer sauf si tu as envie de la dernière production anyway...


----------



## florentdesvosges (21 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Le G3 600 était équipé d'une carte graphique 8 Mo comme les coquillages ? Je pensais qu'ils étaient à 16



il y a eu deux générations d'iBook 12" 600 : la première à 8mo, la seconde avec la Radeon 16mo.

Pour savoir tout ça, je recommande l'excellente application  Mactracker


----------



## bb19 (21 Novembre 2003)

Merci florent, je ne le savais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon le G4 c aujourd'hui pour le ibook donc en voiture simone Lupin sansei pour le G4 c plus sage mais je n'ai pas d'affect avec les nouvelles machines d'Apple c ce qui me gêne.


@+


----------

